# Show me YOUR sponge filters!



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

Those of you with sponge filters, where do you have them in you tank? Show me pics so I can get a visual. Big, small, let me see 'em all!


----------



## Sparrowhawk (Nov 19, 2012)

Here's an old picture:








The tank has since been torn down and replaced with a larger NPT, and the sponge filter was completely hidden by plants before I removed it so it's not much use showing a hidden one, haha.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Here's a couple of my tanks with their sponge filters. Sorry I could not get closer otherwise I get glare off the glass (sponge filters are right at the back of each tank).



















Here's another one of mine in a 91cm tank.

I like sponge filters, and they are all I use nowadays.


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

so i guess the corner seems to be THE place to keep them. does anyone keep on in the center?


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

Side view of a 20G long and the sponge is for an 80G tank. The uplift tube barely fits under the water


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

I love the snail! is it purple??


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

> I love the snail! is it purple??


Yup - Purple Apple snail.


----------



## waterdog (Dec 31, 2012)

My pictures are in my album. (sorry, my work computer blocks popups so I can't put pics here)
Depending on the size tank,which most betta tanks aren't that big, the corner makes an easy place to hide the filter with plants or other decorations. It is effective just about anyplace!


----------



## DizzyD (Feb 7, 2013)

I have mine centered in the back of my 20 long. I do not have a picture here at work though. I also have it fairly well hidden with my driftwood centerpiece.


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

So here's the new sponge filter... its so big and unsightly  I am happy that it's not bothering Sesshomaru though. The only thing he seems concerned about is trying to swim under it and catching the bubbles. I may have to rename him lord derpy


----------



## waterdog (Dec 31, 2012)

what size sponge is that? It just seems a lot bigger than the normal small 5 gallon sponge.


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

it says size small on the packaging.


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

it also says rectangle XD clearly someone needs to relearn their shapes


----------



## waterdog (Dec 31, 2012)

OK, just seemed big to me.

It's no problem. Did you put a control valve on the airline so you can regulate the flow?


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

Here's a pic of the packaging


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

I did get the control valve. it came in a pack with a few and some splitter thingies and suction cups. I figured out how to install the control valve quite easily and I have it all working. I'm proud of myself lol. I just wish it were smaller. Now I'll just HAVE to buy a bigger tank for him... to fit the sponge lol XD


----------



## DizzyD (Feb 7, 2013)

Thats a pretty big sponge filter for that tank. Might want to look at some smaller ones. They are pretty cheap and the ebay ones do just fine. I actually bought a pack of 4 double sponge filters off ebay for 10 bucks. I figured I could keep one in my tank and I have 6 spare sponges if the ones in the tank ever need replacement, or I could use it for other tanks I get in the near future. I'm actually watching a set of 6 smaller filters, meant for bowls and what not now, for when I get my 2.5 gallon bowl.


----------



## DizzyD (Feb 7, 2013)

Jexx said:


> I did get the control valve. it came in a pack with a few and some splitter thingies and suction cups. I figured out how to install the control valve quite easily and I have it all working. I'm proud of myself lol. I just wish it were smaller. Now I'll just HAVE to buy a bigger tank for him... to fit the sponge lol XD


Buying a bigger tank works too...


----------



## waterdog (Dec 31, 2012)

It will be fine and do the job.
Congrats on getting it all hooked up and your betta on his way to a healthier tank!


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

You know from the front it really doesn't look so bad. Lord Sesshomaru seems pretty happy stalking the bubbles


----------



## waterdog (Dec 31, 2012)

Where did it go???????????????? :shock:


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

WITCHCRAFT ;-)
Its on the left hand side in the corner behind the plant. The big black thing looming in the shadows lol


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

> Now I'll just HAVE to buy a bigger tank for him... to fit the sponge lol XD


 Since mine is for an 80G tank, this means I can upgrade..right? 
I either need a smaller tube thing or a taller tank. or smaller filter.


----------



## waterdog (Dec 31, 2012)

an 80 gallon filter in what size tank?

If it's in a 10 or less, to quote a famous movie line......."you're gonna need a bigger tank!" LOL


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

You can DEFINITELY upgrade. Bigger is better and the more the merrier!


----------



## BulletToothBoris (Jan 8, 2013)

*Here's mine...*

$4.75 on ebay.


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

Nice  Mine was 5.50 ^.^ My husband was pleased at my thriftiness.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

> an 80 gallon filter in what size tank?


 20g long..if it was a 20g tall, the uplift tube would be fine


----------



## waterdog (Dec 31, 2012)

Tikibirds said:


> 20g long..if it was a 20g tall, the uplift tube would be fine


Tiki I amswered this question for you in my sponge filter thread. :-D


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

So I ended up buying a bigger tank today lol. I filled it with silk plants and Sesshomaru is super happy. He is still obsessed with the bubbles though lol. Also: my husband STILL has not noticed that there is a new 5.5 gallon tank on our kitchen table!


----------

